# Ipad et Imac PPC G5



## alibo (26 Mars 2011)

bonjour à tous,
presque tout est dans le sujet ! je possède un Imac PPC G5 dont je suis toujours aussi satisfait et que je voudrais conserver... je voudrais aussi faire l'acquisition d'un IPad, ne serait-ce que pour pouvoir continuer à acheter des albums Iphoto (ce que je ne peux plus faire avec IPhoto 6 auquel me limite le G5 !!!!!!!) ; la question est là : pourrai-je faire "communiquer" entre eux le G5 et l'Ipad ?
merci de votre aide...


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Mars 2011)

Je ne suis pas tout à fait sur mais je ne crois pas ! Nécessité d'un Mac intel pour la plus part des logiciels ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Mars 2011)

Il faut que ton G5 soit équipé de Leopard (10.5.8) Mais en effet pour le reste les applis ça se complique encore donc ... avant d'acheter renseigne toi ( je n'ai pas d'ipad )


----------

